# How long b4 kittens can leave mum?



## EddieAllyLouLou (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hi, can anybody lend their opinion into when its ok to allow the kittens to leave their mum and begin new lives away from her elsewhere?
I would like to know all opinions but only if you have followed through the departure and see with your own eyes that they have been ok.
Obviousley kittens get sold or given away and we never hear from them again, but I wanna know that they are ok tho.
Maybe u have recieved a kitten, how was it? How old?
One more question, how long after the pregnauncy do i have to leave it before I get the mum spay'd?

cheers for your help!*


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Kittens are usually ok to leave mum at 8 weeks,however there are some exceptions to this.If your happy your babies are feeding well,are a good size and weight then they will be fine.(under 8 weeks is to young)as far as mum goes as soon as babes are weaned and gone your vet will spay her,as long as she is strong enough.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

100% on this one me dear, lol. 13 weeks! Have the first vaccs at 10 weeks and then the second half at 13 weeks. Works to perfection.........any sooner sickly kitten! Mum being speyed, get the vets advice. C.x.

BTW most vets will not vaccinate at less than 9 weeks old??????


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well its either mine or Clare's advice............ I know which one i would plump for............... anyone else want to add their input??????


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

If Reg with GCCF then defo NOT before 13 weeks all vet checks and Injections.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Even if not gccf I wouldnt let a kit go under 13 weeks


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

I got my 2 Siamese boys at 14 weeks. I feel that any younger than that they wouldnt have been ready to be away from their mum. They still cried the first night, but settled quickly after that.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Even if not gccf I wouldnt let a kit go under 13 weeks


i was actually in agreance with your 1st quote??


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Its all goodo then,


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Well its either mine or Clare's advice............ I know which one i would plump for............... anyone else want to add their input??????


Never had a sickly kitten in 5 years! i dont vaccinate my kittens as the whole vaccination thing is very contraversial for my breed.I have had a couple of people who have had very bad experiances after vaccinating,1 of them being fatal(not my kittens i might hasten to add and he was registered so not a byb offspring!))I leave it up to the person buying as to whether they vaccinate or not,have never had any problem with this.


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I won't be rehoming my kittens until they are at least 14 weeks old and have had all their vaccinations.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

We rehome at 13 weeks. It's a 'strong recommendation' by the GCCF, but we choose to do it because we can be sure that they have gone through the various danger periods (first days, first weeks, first injections, second injections) and are properly weaned and litter trained. They cannot have their second injections until they are twelve weeks old and you need a week or so to monitor their reaction.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

With the spaying, you have to leave this until Mum has finished feeding her kittens because there is a possibility that her milk might dry up if you spay her whilst she's feeding.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Very Correct our Nicola! Go to the top of the class me dear C.x.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I have to agree, ped or non ped 13/14 weeks following vaccination is the minimum age for a baby to leave Mum.


----------



## MissCheef (Mar 12, 2008)

Pedigree kittens are indeed ready to leave for their homes at 13 weeks old. However, non-pedigree kittens can leave at 8 weeks if the owner is happy with their health & growth etc...The 13 week rule is to ensure that the second vaccinations have not caused an adverse reaction to the kittens.

Also bear in mind that in many other countries including the US, pedigree kittens actually leave at 9 weeks old after their FIRST vaccinations, and reputable breeders have obviously been happy with this for many years, and the cats haven't suffered as a result of being homed at this age.

I think common sense plays a part with non-pedigree kittens. If the kittens have been well cared for and they have been brought up on a healthy diet, then 8 weeks old can be a safe age to home them.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Jesus, i can not believe you sell unvaccinated cats??????? All of mine that I sell are vaccinated and that includes two thorough vet checks. So are you saying Clare that yours do not have a single vet visit before they go to their new homes ?????????????????


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

MissCheef said:


> Pedigree kittens are indeed ready to leave for their homes at 13 weeks old. However, non-pedigree kittens can leave at 8 weeks if the owner is happy with their health & growth etc...The 13 week rule is to ensure that the second vaccinations have not caused an adverse reaction to the kittens.
> 
> Also bear in mind that in many other countries including the US, pedigree kittens actually leave at 9 weeks old after their FIRST vaccinations, and reputable breeders have obviously been happy with this for many years, and the cats haven't suffered as a result of being homed at this age.
> 
> I think common sense plays a part with non-pedigree kittens. If the kittens have been well cared for and they have been brought up on a healthy diet, then 8 weeks old can be a safe age to home them.


That's a lot of poo madeline (Tally Isham if thats you!), if you are gccf registered and not just Tica, you should know the rules on letting kits go below 13 weeks


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

13 weeks + and fully vaccinated and wormed. if for any reason i think a kitten is not ready at 13 weeks it will stop with me until i see them fit to leave, even if thats 16 weeks!  get to have kitten cuddles longer then. LOL


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i go tmy 2 mogs at 7.5 weeks. cleary too young but assumed this was the normal age back then.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

We rehome at 13 weeks. It's a 'strong recommendation' by the GCCF, but we choose to do it because we can be sure that they have gone through the various danger periods (first days, first weeks, first injections, second injections) and are properly weaned and litter trained. They cannot have their second injections until they are twelve weeks old and you need a week or so to monitor their reaction.
__________________Same for us EddieAllyloulou,and we stay in regular contact with all our kitten familiesFor spaying as soon as she is not feeding them
13 weeks + and fully vaccinated and wormed. if for any reason i think a kitten is not ready at 13 weeks it will stop with me until i see them fit to leave, even if thats 16 weeks! get to have kitten cuddles longer then. 
Oh do you breed then Fluffy?


----------



## MissCheef (Mar 12, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> That's a lot of poo madeline (Tally Isham if thats you!), if you are gccf registered and not just Tica, you should know the rules on letting kits go below 13 weeks


I beg your pardon, but my name is not 'Madeline'?? I think you may have confused me for somebody else?

Anyhow, back to your response...

If you cared to have read my post properly, I said that _PEDIGREE _kittens _DO _leave at 13 weeks old. The younger age of 8 weeks applied to _NON-PEDIGREE_ kittens and kittens in some overseas countries leave at 9 weeks old and _not_ in the UK. And my kittens _do_ leave at 13 weeks old, I didn't say otherwise. I do not breed non-pedigree kittens


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

She was just arguing the opposite, Chrissy. Don't let it get to you.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

No probs at all, Nicola, must have got her confused with someone else, nottttttt, pmsl


----------



## MissCheef (Mar 12, 2008)

I was actually _agreeing_ but merely stating a fact on the lower ages in different countries.

it is up to each individual whether they home non-pedigree kittens at 8/9/10.... weeks old. Enough said


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

ok, the 8 weeks i can not agree to, but the rest yeah ok with 3 weeks before the final vaccs.

Do you want to give your name to us miss cheef, in order that we can chat to you in a more friendly way?


----------



## MissCheef (Mar 12, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> ok, the 8 weeks i can not agree to, but the rest yeah ok with 3 weeks before the final vaccs.
> 
> Do you want to give your name to us miss cheef, in order that we can chat to you in a more friendly way?


I personally wouldn't let a kitten go at 8 weeks either so we agree on that!

My name is Rose, so pleased to meet you


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

> My name is Rose, so pleased to meet you


Amidst two thorns, presumably. 
Hi Rose. I don't know any Savannah breeders called Rose!


----------



## MissCheef (Mar 12, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> Amidst two thorns, presumably.
> Hi Rose. I don't know any Savannah breeders called Rose!


That's probably because I don't breed Savannahs! My friend in the US has two pet Savannahs

you have lovely cats btw


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

siamese kelly

i've had one litter so i doubt that means i breed lol....


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Only ask coz i'm nosy fluffyWere they a pedigree breed and what breed were they?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

choc pt siamese queen mated to a caramel oriental. 3 kittens, one sadly passed away on the 2 nd day. 1 choc pt girl. 1 havana boy  registered  I then got mum spayed as she fought like mad with my mogs as i bought her in as an adult. she didn't settle so she lives with my mum and my god she is spoiled!!! shame, i love her she was and is a wonderful cat! infact i am cat sitting her this weekend as mum is away for 2 nights.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah bless-did you keep any? and if you did are you going to show?bet they were nice kitts FluffySounds like your housing asbo moggies as well-i dunno ya bring em up the best ya can and still they misbehaveLol


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

I've always thought 3 months old for kittens, when I went and picked out my kitten (she's 10 now and still called the kitten) they were about 5 weeks old. I knew the queens owner and asked her if she'd keep the kitten until it was 3 months old as I think it's too young at 6 weeks or so, they're still little tiny baby kittens at that age. Out of the whole litter my cat is now the biggest and has had no health problems, I think thats because she weaned naturally from mum, although for the last 6 weeks that she was there she was the only kitten as all the others had been rehomed. I couldn't have taken her if the owner hadn't have agreed to keep her for those extra few weeks as I was out of the country when they were being rehomed, I didn't pay any money for her (she's a common moggie and the owner wanted good homes for the kittens) but I did provide some food and litter towards her upkeep for the extra time she was there.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Aah bless-did you keep any? and if you did are you going to show?bet they were nice kitts FluffySounds like your housing asbo moggies as well-i dunno ya bring em up the best ya can and still they misbehaveLol


No didn't keep either of them. They both now have nice pet homes. Yes I have 4 moggies, 2 of them are 1/2 siamese, boy boths, both loud, both full of energy. It's a mad house, but lots of fun!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

No didn't keep either of them. They both now have nice pet homes. Yes I have 4 moggies, 2 of them are 1/2 siamese, boy boths, both loud, both full of energy. It's a mad house, but lots of fun! 

Sounds like they're typical boys and you wouldn't swap em for all the tea in china


----------



## catlover10 (Mar 27, 2008)

to send a kitten to a new home without any vet checks at 8 weeks is very silly. surely the new owners would want an assurance from a vet that they were healthy before they part with any money? unless you sell for pennies of course.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Not sure-so i may stand corrected but think 8 wks is the norm for moggie kitts-dunno about breed kitts though Catlover Sometimes though not being with mum is a need as opposed to a want-as in sometimes people who foster rescue cats/kittens hand rear to keep kitts alive so in said scenario and some instances you may have to rehome them earlier than you normally would i suppose-never done it and never would with ours


----------

